# Urgent home needed for abandoned rabbit - sheffield



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Help!!!!!

i have a rabbit who has been left at a house and the tenants have left. the company i work for owns the house, the woman left on sunday and hasnt been back since. 

The rabbit would have been left with no food or water if it wasnt for my friend who lives next door. I have been to see it today (just back off holiday) and given it hay (never had any before), clean water, veg and cleaned its cage up. 

It doesnt have any pellets though but i found a bag of wagg bunny brunch (rotten) and wagg hamster food (also rotten). i have left it with a large supply of hay and some veggies. my friend can feed it/let it out but i need to find it a new home ASAP.

It is a dwarf lop type, i am not sure if it is male or female as i was unable to pick it up. it is friendly and very cute.

the woman has had it in the small hutch for about 6 months and its not been looked after very well although it seems fine and bright eyed.

I cant keep this rabbit myself as i live in a flat and cant take another rabbit.

Is anyone in the south yorkshire area able to take on this rabbit??? i can help with transport if needed. 

I have put a photo below. Please get in contact me with asap on 07855424141 if you can give this bunny a loving forever home.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if its female or neutered male i can, but i cant really take any intact males


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> if its female or neutered male i can, but i cant really take any intact males


it deffo wont be neutered but i will see if i can find out if its a boy or girl


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

let me know when as soon as you can hun, im down to just 15 rabbits, after the spate of bad luck a couple of months ago. so have plenty of space, for a bun in need.
but havent found any buns that have needed me that we can get here


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> let me know when as soon as you can hun, im down to just 15 rabbits, after the spate of bad luck a couple of months ago. so have plenty of space, for a bun in need.
> but havent found any buns that have needed me that we can get here


i will ask my friend to see if she can check the rabbits sex tonight. if not i will go tomorrow. i can get the rabbit to you myself thats not a problem.

oh i just hope its a female


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> let me know when as soon as you can hun, im down to just 15 rabbits, after the spate of bad luck a couple of months ago. so have plenty of space, for a bun in need.
> but havent found any buns that have needed me that we can get here


What happened with those other two? The ones who it took ages to arrange a bun run for?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

last i heard one was admited into the emergancy vets the day before they were due to travel and things werent looking good, havent heard anything else from purple since


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh no, what a shame


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yeah im gutted, wish i knew what the outcome was, but i didnt hear anything back when i last asked  some things just arent ment to be i guess


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

been up this morning hun and its a boy  dont know what to do now. I have an appointment at a vet today to double check but im pretty certain its a boy. :001_unsure:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

noooo  i really cant take on another intact buck, i dont really have any where to put one, intact does are much easier! 
i owe the vets £240 for ginger cats op the other day and still have 4 bucks to do (£160s) so i wouldnt be able to snip any time soon....


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

a lady at work is interested but he will be kept on his own and id rather him have company. do you think the RSPCA will be a good idea?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would rather take him on myself then him go to the RSPCA in all honesty, they are a kill shelter, and have no genuine interest in animal welfare


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> i would rather take him on myself then him go to the RSPCA in all honesty, they are a kill shelter, and have no genuine interest in animal welfare


?! Are you refering to your local branch or the RSPCA in general? I'm guessing you've had some bad experiences....?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the RSPCA as a charity nationwide are sadly kill shelters, it is a fact they try to hide, and do a damn good job of, they are also only really interested in animal welfare if they get something in return (eg publicity, which brings in donations) 
and yes i have had a fair few run ins with the RSPCA, not just my local branch
when i went out on the animal ambulance we refused to hand any animal over to the RSPCA , and if a case envolved us both we would always fight them for custody of the animals envolved

i would never hands any animal over to the RSPCA, just like i will never support them.


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

i was told by boss not to take the rabbit away  and to phone the rspca. they have been out and put tape on the cage and doors of the house and that will see if the woman comes back in the next few days.

they said not to feed the rabbit or open the cage and they will feed it 'the bare minimum' i am not happy about this at all. But i didnt have a choice as my boss is being a complete arse not letting me take the rabbit away.

i did take him to the vet though and they checked him over and said he was fine.

i will see what happens and let you know


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

grrr, go get him!!! they will have no way of knowing whos done it, that is NOT fair on the rabbit at all! if it comes to it give me the address and ill get on a bus and go get him!

poor rabbit, they are risking him going into stasis doing that!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awwww poor bunny!!! Agree with the RSPCA stuff...I know a girl who volunteered there and she says they are awful at handling the rabbits...dropping them into pens etc 

I can offer a temp home but I also have two bucks awaiting the snip  Then again I am due another £800 from childcare payments from last year  Could buy a shed with that and bond all three bucks...risky but possible


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

the trouble i have is that my boss will not let me take the rabbit away (which i was told i was yesterday allowed to)

my friend will continue to feed him so he wont be going without food. we are hoping that the owner will come back this weekend and we will try to speak to her and get him handed over to me.

i feel so terrible and upset about this situation but i am trying my best to sort it out and do my best for him.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would just take him any way :lol: your boss doesnt need to know it was you, maybe make it look like the bun escaped!

if they dont come back the RSPCA will be back after 24 hours of taping the hutch up and they will take the rabbit

how can you leave a rabbit


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i would just take him any way :lol: your boss doesnt need to know it was you, maybe make it look like the bun escaped!
> 
> if they dont come back the RSPCA will be back after 24 hours of taping the hutch up and they will take the rabbit
> 
> how can you leave a rabbit


he will know it was me, and i dont wanna piss him off as we are in legal battle with the owner and she is a complete nut job.

i will go over tomorrow and see if anything has improved.

i am not going to leave the rabbit i am doing my best, if it was up to me i would have taken him today without hesitation.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i wasnt meaning "you" with the last comment, it was a comment in general, i dont get how any one can leave any animal

did you tell the RSPCA that if he isnt claimed you want to take him? i hate the thought of him ending up there


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i wasnt meaning "you" with the last comment, it was a comment in general, i dont get how any one can leave any animal
> 
> did you tell the RSPCA that if he isnt claimed you want to take him? i hate the thought of him ending up there


yes and one of the woman who came today i have spoken to before as she was in the vets when i last took mine for their jabs and we were talking for ages about rabbits. she seems nice the other one was a bit off ish

i hope she comes back tomorrow so i can speak to her


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

got everything crossed hun


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

the rspca woman came this morning, my friend told her she was not going to stop feeding him. she gave him some pellets and my friend told her that i wanted to take him. hopefully she will let me take him

i went up this afternoon and let him run round the garden for an hour and a half. he really enjoyed it and was binkying and digging up the flower bed!!

will see what happens tomorrow. the owner still hasnt been back yet


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

god! The rspca wot prosecute her for only a rabbit! they will give her a telling off and hand him back over to her  :mad2:


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Update on this situation, the owner came to the house this morning after leaving the rabbit for 9 days  

she has signed him over to them and he is now in a foster home. he will be neutered and avaliable for adoption in about 2 weeks.

im still upset that my boss wouldnt give me permission to take the rabbit but i am happy that he is no longer in her 'care' and that hopefully he will find a nice new home.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

daisyboo said:


> Update on this situation, the owner came to the house this morning after leaving the rabbit for 9 days
> 
> she has signed him over to them and he is now in a foster home. he will be neutered and avaliable for adoption in about 2 weeks.
> 
> im still upset that my boss wouldnt give me permission to take the rabbit but i am happy that he is no longer in her 'care' and that hopefully he will find a nice new home.


Did this bunny end up going to the RSPCA Sheffield? To a foster home with them? I think i know who the bunny went to if so xx


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Did this bunny end up going to the RSPCA Sheffield? To a foster home with them? I think i know who the bunny went to if so xx


yes thats what they said. who has he gone to? x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

daisyboo said:


> yes thats what they said. who has he gone to? x


I adopted Springs brothers from the foster carer on Sunday, to my knowledge he didn't have any other fosters with him at the moment (not that i saw but i could be mistaken) so there was probably room for a new foster to be with him.

Nice man, cares a lot about the rabbits and has a nice set up. Defo in a good place with him if they have gone to him  x


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> I adopted Springs brothers from the foster carer on Sunday, to my knowledge he didn't have any other fosters with him at the moment (not that i saw but i could be mistaken) so there was probably room for a new foster to be with him.
> 
> Nice man, cares a lot about the rabbits and has a nice set up. Defo in a good place with him if they have gone to him  x


oh brilliant im glad. 

i keep thinking about whether i should adopt him from rspca as i cant stop thinking about him but i cant get written notice from my landlord that i can have pets so i guess its a no go.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hopefully he will find a nice home with a family who love him and a friend or 2


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

I phoned the RSPCA today about this guy as he hasnt appeared on their website and wanted to check what was happening with him.

The foster home have decided to keep him and he's been neautered and vaccinated and is fine 

im so happy


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thats brilliant news, He must be a very lucky and lovely boy


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> thats brilliant news, He must be a very lucky and lovely boy


he is lovely very sweet and friendly.

im so happy he will have a good home now after having to live in a small hutch being fed rotten hamster food for months


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Fantastic News!!!!  xxxxx


----------

